# Grid 2 kaufen mit 2 PSC's



## Rapolution (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
 ich wollte mir Grid 2 auf einer gamekey seite kaufen für 19,99€. Die Paysafecards habe ich bereits gekauft (2x 10€) doch jetzt habe ich gesehen, das man seit kurzem immer nur eine Paysafecard einlösen kann. Gibt es eine möglichkeit, das Spiel für ~20€ dochnoch irgendwie irgendwo mit 2 PSC's zu erwerben? 
Oder kann jmd. anderes seine dienste als Paypay/Kreditkarten besitzer zeigen und es mir kaufen, wofür derjenige dann 2 PSC's bekommt, die er dann bei Steam oder ähnlichen Plattformen einlösen kann?

MfG Rapolution


----------



## Kotor (14. Juni 2013)

Hi,

wenn du Grid 2 *einmal* über Steam kaufst, wirst du auf beliebig vielen PC`s, Grid 2 spielen können. (auf jedem Rechner auf dem Grid 2 installiert ist, auf dieser Welt) 
Einzig eine Email - Passwort Authentifikation ist notwendig um mit deinem Account z.B.: bei einem Freund zu spielen (jede neu Internet IP)

Steam akzeptiert PaySaveCard
Also schlag *einmal* zu.

Eventuell auch hier schauen: http://geizhals.at/eu/grid-2-deutsch-pc-a822493.html

grüße kotor


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

es geht darum, daß die Bezahlung nur noch mit 1 Paysafe-Card möglich ist, und nicht mit mehreren Paysafecards um auf den Kaufbetrag zu kommen.

Weiss nicht obs dir hilft Rapolution. Aber bei kinguin.com.de kannst Du diese Kronen kaufen. 1000 Kronen kosten 1 Euro. Damit kannst Du glaub auch bezahlen bei kinguin. 

Wenn Du jetzt quasi für 20 Euro bei denen die Kronen kaufst, müsstest Du eig auch damit das Spiel bezahlen können. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. Lies Dir das lieber bei denen auf der HP nochmals genauer durch. Da dürfte Grid 2 momentan auch günstiger sein, glaub unter 18 Euro oder so

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rapolution (14. Juni 2013)

Danke Erok, ich schaue mal vorbei 

Edit: Wenn ich diese "Kronen" kaufe, wie kann ich die dann für ein Spiel einsetzen??


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (14. Juni 2013)

Mann kann PSC´s nicht mehr kombinieren,

Das hat mit einem EU Gesetz zu tun, das vor ca. einem halben Jahr erlassen wurde.
Ich habe lange nach einer Lösung gesucht, aber man kann bei Steam sein Guthaben noch mit mehreren PSC´s aufladen...

Wie kann ich: Steam Guthaben aufladen - Aufladen von Steam Guthaben Anleitung - YouTube

MFG Fabi


----------



## Rapolution (14. Juni 2013)

@FabiTheWinLover 
Das ich die 2 PSC's bei Steam benutzen kann, ist mir schon bewusst, darum geht es jetzt aber nicht direkt. Ich möchte auf einer Gamekeyseite im Internet einen Gamekey erwerben und diesen bei Steam einlösen, da es so deutlich billiger ist.
MfG Rapolution


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Die Kronen werden automatisch als "Zahlungsmittel" vom Kaufpreis quasi abgezogen. Ist also dann direkt beim bestellen wie "echtes" Geld mit dem Du bezahlst 

Eins noch. Du musst aufpassen wo Du bei denen kaufst. Da gibts auch kinguin.net z.B. Deren Kronen sind aber nicht mit denen von com.de zusammen zu rechnen. Da ist jede Seite extra für sich  Das nur so als Tipp am Rande, falls Du in  ein paar Wochen dort mal wieder kaufen willst, und stellst fest, bei .net ist es 2 Euro günstiger als bei com.de oder umgekehrt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (14. Juni 2013)

Ok, entschuldige,

Das ist seit dem Gesetz leider definitiv nicht mehr möglich, leider, ich war damals richtig sauer.

http://blog.paysafecardgroup.com/de/e-geld-in-deutschland-veranderungen-fur-paysafecard/

Schau mal ob du vll. über deinen Handyvertrag bezahlen kannst, das geht wenn der shop das unterstützt.

MFG Fabi


----------



## Rapolution (14. Juni 2013)

Also kaufe ich mir jetzt 20.000 Kingolds für 20€ und dann gehe ich auf Grid 2 (z.B. von Fiden oder code4u) und dann steht da 0 euro oder wie?

Und nochwas, kostet das dann noch extra was, wenn ich mit Kingolds bezahlen? weil ich kann nur 18.000 kaufen, wegen den 8% extra bei PSC


----------



## SwarmingBeast (14. Juni 2013)

Das Gesetz betrifft aber nur Deutschland. 
In Deutschland hole ich mir immer eine Karte mit höherem Wert und lasse mir den Rest zurücküberweisen, was meistens innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen erledigt ist.


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Rapolution auf der HP von kinguin.com.de siehst Du rechts oben im Eck, direkt unter der Such-Lupe den Kinguin-Support. Wenn Du da mit der Maus drüber gehst, scrollt das Menü runter, und Du findest dort den Live-Chat.

Am besten gehst Du da kurz rein und  fragst mal freundlich nach wie das mit den Kingolds genau verrechnet wird. 

Würde Dir da gerne noch näheres dazu sagen, aber ich weiss es schlichtweg nicht.

Ich hab mir nur neulich dort mal was gekauft, paar Tage später noch ein Spiel für 4,40, wofür mir dann aber bei Paypal nur 3,38 Euro oder so abgezogen wurden, und der Rest wurde mit bereits vorhandenen Kingolds verrechnet. Mehr weiss ich leider auch nicht dazu.

Aber die Leute in deren Livechat können  Dir da garantiert besser weiterhelfen als ich 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rapolution (14. Juni 2013)

Grade ist kein Supporter online, aber ich habe mal eine Nachricht hinterlassen, mal schauen was sie sagen.

Aber danke für die Hilfe, ich melde mich später nochmal, wenn ich das Spiel erfolgreich erworben habe 

MfG
Rapolution


----------



## Erok (14. Juni 2013)

Ja wäre schön, wenn Du das klären könntest und hier dann das Ergebnis postest 

Vielleicht stösst ja noch der ein oder andere auf genau dieses Problem


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen 

Ich hatte gestern noch in der Hoffnung auf eine schnelle Antwort  Kinguin auf FB angeschrieben, ob man denn mit den Paysafe-Cards die Kingolds kaufen kann und damit dann das Game bezahlen 

Folgende Antwort habe ich erhalten von Kinguin :

*Leider  gibt es bei Paysafecard eine Gebühr von ca. 8%. In diesem Fall kann man  sich also Kingolds für 18€ kaufen. Du kannst dann einen Teil mit den  Kingolds und einen Teil mit einer anderen Zahlungsart bezahlen  Du kannst natürlich auch mit der zweiten Bestellung dann Kingolds kaufen und den ganzen Preis mit Kingolds bezahlen *

Also möglich ist es, nur bräuchtest Du dann wohl eine weitere Paysafe-Card, je nachdem wieviel das Game gerade kostet  Wenns aber weniger wie 18 Euro kostet, dann ist der Kauf geritzt 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Okay, danke, ja, das game steht auch für 16,94€ ca. drin, aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese Anbieter bei diesem Preis seriös sind... Hier ist der Link zu den einzelnen Anbietern: GRID 2 Steam Key - GRID
Ihr könnt ja mal sagen ob z.B. Fiden seriös ist. Diese vielen positiven Bewertungen können ja theoretisch auch gefaket sein, man weiß es ja nie...

MfG Rapolution


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Du kaufst es direkt von kinguin und bekommst von denen auch  den Key zu geschickt. 

Also ich hatte dort noch nie Probleme


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Dann probier ich es mal aus... wenns nicht klappt sind 20€ weg

Habe mir jetzt 17000 Kingolds gekauft


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Also es hat nicht alles so toll funktioniert. Habe Grid 2 nach dem Kauf der Kingolds ausgewählt und auf kaufen gedrückt, dann ist der Kauf fehlgeschlagen und die Kingolds waren weg.


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Habe Kontakt mit dem Support aufgenommen, habe die Kingolds wieder bekommen und der Kauf hat dieses mal funktioniert. Danke


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

na siehste 

die bescheissen dich dort nicht, keine angst  wäre echt fatal wenn die auf einmal ihre kundschaft prellen würden 

aber ist jetzt halt dumm, daß da gleich beim ersten versuch überhaupt so ein dummer fehler durchs system passierte


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Ja, 
der Support war auch sehr höflich und hat es auch sofort geregelt. Jetzt noch auf die Bestell-Verarbeitung warten und danach den Key bei Steam eingeben  Danke meine Freunde

Edit: Key angekommen, gleich bei Steam aktiviert und jetzt lade ich es noch runter


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Na siehste, ging jetzt doch relativ flott 

Lass Dich durch den blöden Zwischenfall da nicht entmutigen 

Ich hatte auch schon mal das "Problem" dass ich fast 4 Std auf die email mit dem Key warten msuste. Auch sowas kann mal passieren. Aber bisher bekam ich IMMER das,  wofür ich auch bezahlt hatte 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Solange die Keys nicht irgendwann gesperrt werden und dazu der ganze Steam account, ist eigentlich alles okay, weil sonst würde ich ~35 Spiele verlieren, also so 300€


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Das Spiel wirds doch sowieso in den nächsten Monaten in einer Aktion für 15 Euro geben direkt im Steam-Shop. Also mach Dir da mal keine Sorgen  Die werden Dich deswegen nicht sperren 

Das darfste nur befürchten, wenn Du anfängst zu cheaten 

Bei mir wärens momentan aktuell 115 Spiele die da weg wären lol


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Dann bin ich ja erleichtert...
115 Spiel?!?!?! Was hast du denn alles???? Kannste mal nen screen deiner bibliothek hier rein stecken? Möchte mir mal deine games angucken.


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Kannste hier gucken gehn : Steam Community :: ID :: >|MG|< ^ Erok

Rechts im Menü Aktionen klickst Du dann einfach auf Spiele in meinem Account, dann siehst Du alle. Bin zu faul jetzt nen Screen davon zu machen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Spiele sehen ja ganz nett aus. Einige davon habe ich auch. Dein Spielegeschmack ist sehr gut


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Thx 

Ich leg mich halt nicht gerne auf ein Spiele-Genre fest. Gibt viel zu viele richtig gute Games 

Da gesellen sich dann noch einige bei GFWS, Origin und uplay dazu  Und paar die ohne solche Accounts auskommen


----------



## Rapolution (15. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich habe auch noch games bei uplay (FC3, FC3 blood dragon, Driver SF) und origin (Sim City 5, BF3). Aber der großteil befindet sich bei Steam.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2013)

Ich finde es witzig was hier alles geschrieben wird -.-" Wieso macht man nicht das was Steam ansich für einen mit den PSC erleicherrt...

Ladet damit einfach euer *Steam-Wallet* auf für das ist es doch da -> Steam Wallet - Add Funds (man muss eingeloggt sein)


*Steam Wallet:* Funds in your Steam Wallet may be used for the purchase of any game on Steam or within a game that supports Steam transactions.


----------



## Rapolution (16. Juni 2013)

Naja, weil spiele bei Steam sehr viel teurer sind. Bei Steam kostet Grid 2 45€ und auf gamekeyseiten z.B. nur 17€, da ist dann doch wohl klar, wo man es kauft


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

Weil Du zur Zeit im Steam-Store für das Game 50 Euro bezahlst und keine 18 Euro wie im Kinguin-Store  Und 32 Euro Preisunterschied sind da schon ein sehr gutes Argument nicht bei Steam direkt zu kaufen


----------



## Shona (16. Juni 2013)

Rapolution schrieb:


> Naja, weil spiele bei Steam sehr viel teurer sind. Bei Steam kostet Grid 2 45€ und auf gamekeyseiten z.B. nur 17€, da ist dann doch wohl klar, wo man es kauft


Nicht bei Gamekey-Seiten die den Key für 17€ verscherbeln, da es keine autorisierten Key Reseller von Valve sind. 
Vorher würde ich mir die Retail aus England für ~32€ importieren bevor ich einen 17€ Key bei einem Shop kaufe bei dem ich weiss das er nicht autorisiert ist und Valve jederzeit ohne Grund den Key einfach löschen kann.


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich kaufe seit Jahren auf Game Key Seiten, gelöscht wurde noch nie ein Spiel


----------



## Erok (16. Juni 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht bei Gamekey-Seiten die den Key für 17€ verscherbeln, da es keine autorisierten Key Reseller von Valve sind.
> Vorher würde ich mir die Retail aus England für ~32€ importieren bevor ich einen 17€ Key bei einem Shop kaufe bei dem ich weiss das er nicht autorisiert ist und Valve jederzeit ohne Grund den Key einfach löschen kann.



Ach und das weisst Du also, daß diese nicht authorisiert sind ? Da würde ich mal gerne wissen, woher Du das weisst ?

Ich würde lediglich keine Keys aus der Ukraine/Russland kaufen, bei der eine VPN nötig ist, um den Key frei zu schalten. Solange es sich jedoch um einen EU-Key handelt, und das war hier bei Grid 2 der Fall, brauche ich nicht für 32 Euro den Key kaufen, wenns auch für 17 Euro geht 

Und was glaubst Du, wie es Steam möglich ist, in Aktionen oftmals die Keys zu "verscherbeln" wie Du es nennst ?  Da ist es exakt wie bei den EU-Keys. Dann müssten die eigenen ja auch nicht authorisiert sein 

Man muss nur die Augen offen halten


----------



## Shona (16. Juni 2013)

@Erok
Frag doch mal den Steam Support was die dazu sagen 

Außerdem gibt es eine Liste mir den autorisierten Steam Resellern Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - List of legit digital distribtion plaforms that sell keys for Steam und was nicht in der Liste ist denm traue ich keine 2 Meter somit auch nicht Kinguin. Wenn du nun aber hergehst und den Steam Support anschreibst und er es bestätigt das diese Seite autorisiert ist, dann werde ich dazu nichts mehr sagen.

Ansich habe ich auch nichts gegen Kinguin sondern die Seiten die, die Keys verkaufen den das sind die nicht autorisierten. Gehen wir also mal die Liste der Verkäufer hier GRID 2 Steam Key - GRID durch, da fallen mir schon zwei Seiten auf die ganze gewiss nicht autorisiert sind und das wären G2play sowie fast2play.

Zu G2play gibt es auch mehrere Antworten dazu im Steam Foum von Steam Mitarbeitern -> Antwort von AciD und von Eram <- und da diese beiden seiten zusammengehören muss man da nicht mehr viel zu sagen.




Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe seit Jahren auf Game Key Seiten, gelöscht wurde noch nie ein Spiel


 Kommt immer drauf an wo du kaufst und ob es sich dabei um billig Keys handelt.
Dies sieht man daran das ein Spiel gerade rausgekommen ist und die Keys für weniger als 70% verkauft werden und bei Keys die wenger als 50% kosten kurz nach release (und vll noch RU Key sind) sollte man die Finger von lassen.


----------



## wearntear (20. Juni 2013)

SwarmingBeast schrieb:


> Das Gesetz betrifft aber nur Deutschland.
> In Deutschland hole ich mir immer eine Karte mit höherem Wert und lasse mir den Rest zurücküberweisen, was meistens innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen erledigt ist.


 Stimmt - dieses Paysafecard Combi "Gesetz" ist nur gültig in Deutschland so weit ich weiss und auf der HP gelesen habe!


----------

